# How to connect a Panasonic Plasma TV to laptop



## wex20 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello.

I have recently purchased a new Panasonic Plasma TV and would like to use it to show photos etc from my Dell Inspiron 630M Laptop (running Windows XP). The TV has a PC input 15 pin socket. I have connected laptop and under Display (Settings) in Control panel, I have ticked the box 'Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor'. The Background pattern of my desktop appears on the TV but the programme icons do not appear. When I click on the 'Identify' option, 1 appears on my laptop screen and 2 appears on the TV. I have tried changing the resolution settings but I still cannot get the TV to work as an extra monitor. Any suggestions?

Thanks
Pat


----------



## Kage_61 (Mar 16, 2008)

Highlight display 2 in you setting and tick use as my main monitor


----------



## wex20 (Aug 21, 2008)

When I tick 'extend my windows desktop to this monitor', the desktop background appears on the TV (without the programme icons). However, when I tick on 'use as my main monitor' the TV screen just goes blank.


----------



## Kage_61 (Mar 16, 2008)

Try extending it onto ur laptop screen so u can fiddle with the rez but still use the plasma as the default monitor

or try holding the keys: Fn(blue one)+F8


----------



## wex20 (Aug 21, 2008)

Many thanks for your help. Fn/F8 combination solved it. Thanks again.


----------



## Shepp95 (Dec 24, 2008)

Howdy.

I have the exact same problem but Fn/F8 did not work for me... do you have any other suggestions. 

Shep


----------

